# Ceiling fan noise



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

Brand new home owner & brand new in general to installing things around the house. I just installed a new ceiling fan & im hearing a grinding noise. Sounds like metal on metal. I've looked all over and I don't see any metal pieces touching. Whatelse could the problem be??


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

does it wobble at all? It could also be faulty bearings.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

If it's new, I would definitely take it down and return it. New fans should be silent. It could have been damaged during shipping.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1


----------



## Drewfallin (Aug 24, 2020)

Could be multiple of things. Not enough/ lack there of lubricant, screws are over torqued or under torqued, FOD, not balanced, etc. in short, just return.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

U want a DC motor ....don't settle


----------

